# Removing font packages for console based system



## Kalisto (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi all;

Running FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE (GENERIC)sparc64 on a Netra X1, it strickly a console based system, no xterm, no x anything, I'm wondering if it safe to remove all the font packages and the x system and tools to clean up the system. here is a list of the packages i'm talking about 


```
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0_1 X.Org Adobe 100dpi font
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0 X.Org Adobe 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Adobe Utopia 100dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Adobe Utopia 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1 X.Org Adobe Utopia Type1 font
font-alias-1.0.1    X.Org Font aliases
font-arabic-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Arabic fonts
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.0 X.Org Bigelow Holmes 100dpi font
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.0 X.Org Bigelow Holmes 75dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.0 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 100dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.0 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 75dpi font
font-bh-ttf-1.0.0   X.Org Bigelow & Holmes TTF font
font-bh-type1-1.0.0 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Type1 font
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.0 X.Org Bitstream Vera 100dpi font
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.0 X.Org Bitstream Vera 75dpi font
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0 X.Org Bitstream Vera Type1 font
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.0 X.Org Cronyx Cyrillic font
font-cursor-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Cursor fonts
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Daewoo fonts
font-dec-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Dec fonts
font-ibm-type1-1.0.0 X.Org IBM Type1 font
font-isas-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous ISAS fonts
font-jis-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous JIS fonts
font-micro-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Micro fonts
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Cyrillic font
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Ethiopic font
font-misc-meltho-1.0.0_1 X.Org miscellaneous Meltho font
font-misc-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Misc fonts
font-mutt-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Mutt fonts
font-schumacher-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Schumacher fonts
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.1 X.Org Screen Cyrillic font
font-sony-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Sony fonts
font-sun-misc-1.0.0 X.Org miscellaneous Sun fonts
font-util-1.0.2     Create an index of X font files in a directory
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.0 X.Org Winitzki Cyrillic font
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.0 X.Org XFree86 Type1 font
fontcacheproto-0.1.3 Fontcache extension headers
fontconfig-2.4.2_2,1 An XML-based font configuration API for X Windows

libX11-1.1.3,1      X11 library
libXScrnSaver-1.1.2 The XScrnSaver library
libXTrap-1.0.0      The XTrap library
libXau-1.0.3_2      Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.4,1      X Athena Widgets library
libXcomposite-0.4.0,1 X Composite extension library
libXcursor-1.1.9    X client-side cursor loading library
libXdamage-1.1.1    X Damage extension library
libXdmcp-1.0.2      X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXevie-1.0.2      The Xevie library
libXext-1.0.3,1     X11 Extension library
libXfixes-4.0.3     X Fixes extension library
libXfont-1.3.1_2,1  X font libary
libXfontcache-1.0.4 The Xfontcache library
libXft-2.1.12       A client-sided font API for X applications
libXi-1.1.3,1       X Input extension library
libXinerama-1.0.2,1 X11 Xinerama library
libXmu-1.0.3,1      X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.0,1       X print library
libXpm-3.5.7        X Pixmap library
libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1 The XprintAppUtil library
libXprintUtil-1.0.1 The XprintUtil library
libXrandr-1.2.2     X Resize and Rotate extension library
libXrender-0.9.4    X Render extension library
libXres-1.0.3_2     X Resource usage library
libXt-1.0.5         X Toolkit library
libXtst-1.0.3       X Test extension
libXv-1.0.3,1       X Video Extension library
libXvMC-1.0.4       X Video Extension Motion Compensation library
libXxf86dga-1.0.2   X DGA Extension
libXxf86misc-1.0.1  X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.0.1    X Vidmode Extension

x11perf-1.4.1       X11 server performance test program
xauth-1.0.2         X authority file utility
xbacklight-1.1      Program to adjust backlight brightness
xbiff-1.0.1         Mailbox flag for X
xbitmaps-1.1.0      X.Org bitmaps data
xcalc-1.0.2         Scientific calculator for X
xclipboard-1.0.1    X clipboard client
xclock-1.0.3        Analog and digital clock for X
xcmiscproto-1.2.0   XCMisc extension headers
xcmsdb-1.0.1        Device Color Characterization utility for X
xconsole-1.0.3      Monitor system console messages with X
xcursor-themes-1.0.1_1 X.org cursors themes
xcursorgen-1.0.2    Create an X cursor file from a collection of PNG images
xdbedizzy-1.0.2     Demo of DBE creating a double buffered spinning scene
xditview-1.0.1      Display ditroff output
xdm-1.1.6_2         X.Org X display manager
xdpyinfo-1.0.2      Display information utility for X
xdriinfo-1.0.2      Query configuration information of DRI drivers
xedit-1.0.2         Simple text editor for X
xev-1.0.2           Print contents of X events
xextproto-7.1.1     XExt extension headers
xeyes-1.0.1         A follow the mouse X demo
xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2_1 X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3 X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-ati-6.7.195 X.Org ati display driver
xf86-video-i810-1.6.5_3 X.Org i810 display driver
xf86-video-nv-2.1.6 X.Org nv display driver
xf86-video-sunffb-1.1.0_4 X.Org sunffb display driver
xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0_1 X.Org vesa display driver
xf86-video-vga-4.1.0_1 X.Org vga display driver
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0 XFree86-Bigfont extension headers
xf86dga-1.0.2       Test program for the XFree86-DGA extension
xf86dgaproto-2.1    XFree86-DGA extension headers
xf86driproto-2.1.0  XFree86-DRI extension headers
xf86miscproto-0.9.3 XFree86-Misc extension headers
xf86rushproto-1.1.2 XFree86-Rush extension headers
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 XFree86-VidModeExtension extension headers
xfd-1.0.1           Display all characters in an X font
xfindproxy-1.0.1    Locate available proxy services
xfontsel-1.0.2      Point and click selection of X11 font names
xfs-1.0.5,1         X.Org font server
xfsinfo-1.0.1       X font server information utility
xfwp-1.0.1          X firewall proxy
xgamma-1.0.2        Gamma correction through the X server.
xgc-1.0.1           X graphics demo
xhost-1.0.2         Server access control program for X
xineramaproto-1.2   Xinerama extension headers
xinit-1.0.7         X Window System initializer
xkbcomp-1.0.3       Compile XKB keyboard description
xkbevd-1.0.2        XKB event daemon
xkbprint-1.0.1      Utility for printing an XKB keyboard description
xkbutils-1.0.1      XKB utility demos
xkeyboard-config-1.0_1 X Keyboard Configuration Database
xkill-1.0.1         Utility for killing a client by its X resource
xload-1.0.2         System load average display for X
xlogo-1.0.1         Displays the X Window System logo.
xlsatoms-1.0.1      List interned atoms defined on a server
xlsclients-1.0.1    List client applications running on a display
xlsfonts-1.0.2      Server font list displayer for X
xmag-1.0.2          X application for screen magnifying
xman-1.0.3          Manual page display program for X
xmessage-1.0.2      Display message or query in a X window
xmlcatmgr-2.2       SGML and XML catalog manager
xmlcharent-0.3_2    XML character entities
xmodmap-1.0.3       Utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings i
xmore-1.0.1         Plain text display program for X
xorg-7.3_1          X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.3       X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.3    X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.3 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.3      X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.3 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.3 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.3 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.3 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.3 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.3_1 X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.6.0   X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-protos-7.3     X.org protos meta-port
xorg-server-1.4_4,1 X.Org X server and related programs
xphelloworld-1.0.1_1 Sends a test page to an Xprint printer
xplsprinters-1.0.1  Shows a list of Xprint printers
xpr-1.0.2           Utility for printing an X window dump
xprehashprinterlist-1.0.1 Recomputes the list of available printers.
xprop-1.0.3         Property displayer for X
xproto-7.0.10_1     X11 protocol headers
xproxymanagementprotocol-1.0.3 X Proxy Management Protocol headers
xrandr-1.2.2        Primitive command line interface to the RandR extension
xrdb-1.0.4          X server resource database utility
xrefresh-1.0.2      Refresh all or part of an X screen
xrx-1.0.1           RX helper program
xset-1.0.3          User preference utility for X
xsetmode-1.0.0      Set the mode for an X Input Device
xsetpointer-1.0.1   Set an X Input device as the main pointer
xsetroot-1.0.2      root window parameter setting utility for X
xsm-1.0.1           X Session Manager
xstdcmap-1.0.1      X standard colormap utility
xterm-229           Terminal emulator for the X Window System
xtrans-1.0.4        Abstract network code for X
xtrap-1.0.2         XTrap sample clients for X
xvidtune-1.0.1      Video mode tuner for X
xvinfo-1.0.2        Print out X-Video extension adaptor information
xwd-1.0.1           Dump an image of an X window
xwininfo-1.0.3      Window information utility for X
xwud-1.0.1          Image displayer for X
```

I know there is a lot here but I don't think I need these on my system as it is only ever going to a console based system.  webserver really.  

All feedback appreciated.  T


Cheers,
Kali


----------

